# Private Pond smack down in Baker



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Went up to my family's property today north of Baker in Escambia Farms and Im glad I did. Woke up early this morning and hit the beach, grass was everywhere and I only stayed for 30 min. Came home, took a nap, ate lunch and headed north. Ended up catching around 50-60 fish. The bite was insane. Guess this weather had them in a feeding frenzy. All fish were caught on earthworms and crickets in less than 3 hours.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

man that looks like a fun day!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

When's the invite? Lol nice catch. Nice size bass there also.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dangit man. Couple more of those afternoons and gonna need restocking, lol


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha. I doubt that, I'm the only one whoever fishes this pond. My Papa tells me to keep everything. As he would say..." two eyes and a tail, that'll eat."


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

That had to be a lot of fun, your really lucky to have a spot like that to go to.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Where bouts. That's where I live. Nice mess of fish.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I am very blessed , that is true. I'll be taking all these fish over to my Grandparents house tomorrow for a mothers day fish fry.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Where bouts. That's where I live. Nice mess of fish.


With the screen name, it's off C180....right Looney? A little closer then where I use to hunt off Jordan, Chase but not as far as Paul's.. Way ta slay them Looney:thumbup: Lucky fella ta have access to these neck of the woods up here!:thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I love filling them stingers up, good job:thumbsup:


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes sir, right off of County rd 180


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice catch!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Ya just dont hear Escambia Farms to often,and I've lived in these woods all of my life.Nice mess o fish....any time ya need some help let me know...:notworthy:


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow nice catch!! Thanks for the report and pics.


----------

